# September means giving $1.40 rides possible



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was just looking at my pay statement, I gave some sub $4.00 rides last week. Like one for $3.23 that currently nets $2.58 today.

Take away the $1.00 incentive/safe rider fee and that becomes $1.58

Ping, accept, drive 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes, drive 2 drunks that take 2 waters 7 blocks for $1.40

The future is so bright I better lease a new car from Uber to be ready!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I was just looking at my pay statement, I gave some sub $4.00 rides last week. Like one for $3.23 that currently nets $2.58 today.
> 
> Take away the $1.00 incentive/safe rider fee and that becomes $1.58
> 
> ...


Whoever thought we'd be longing for the good old days of getting the $5 hustle rides.

Expected corporate reply: Yes, but you will have more business and earn more per hour now than ever before!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

and yet ..... (HAT TIP CRAIG'S LIST)

*Sun 27 Jul*
CDL TRUCK DRIVER (Sacramento)
Experienced Owner Operators, Make the Money You Deserve!!! map
~~CENTRAL OREGON TRUCK CO. **Our Drivers Never Wait For Loads** (11 Western or 48 States) pic
Drivers (Sacramento)
DRIVER CLASS A GREAT PAY 38C TO 42C PER MILES (Sacramento)
_Make $1,050/week driving with Uber! pic img__ - I made seven dollars tonight in five hours, net to 5.50 (less actually after expenses!) Go uber, it's ya birthday, go uber go uber.... Kinda sad, I really love the gig. We shall se..._


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> _ I made seven dollars tonight in five hours, net to 5.50 (less actually after expenses!) Go uber, it's ya birthday, go uber go uber.... Kinda sad, I really love the gig. We shall se..._


That's too bad. That kind of thing is happening to me more and more as well. Like you said, the gig itself can be fun. But the way some things are implemented and managed can put a big damper on it.

Let's say you're one of the best drivers (excuse me, the best driver) available at a certain time: High ratings, high number of trips, acceptance rate, work various hours, etc. Why not have a system where it bumps your priority up a little for getting rides. Then there's an advantage for working hard and doing well.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

won't happen. it's not the business model. but that is an excellent idea!


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

The 25% discount should be over right? Uber should institute a $5 net for all drivers.

Gross charge $7.25 -$1 *.8 = $5, or split the $1 to reduce the min rider fee.


----------



## MJP (Jul 1, 2014)

is uber looking like a white elephant to drivers?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

If I wait longer than the actual trip takes I deduct stars from the riders rating.

They need to bump up the minimum fare. There is no money in these short trips. It's gotten to the point that I don't like driving in Hollywood at night.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

What about a system where 5* drivers only get 5* riders, 4* drivers get 4* and so on and so on


----------

